

Show HN: Tamper – Devtools extension. Edit remote files locally - dutzi_
http://dutzi.github.io/tamper/

======
dutzi_
I built this tool because I had a lot of production issues where I needed to
make some changes and test them. I couldn't use devtools' Elements or Sources
panel since I had to make this changes available as the page loads (inline
script changes, css url changes, etc...).

I tried using Fiddler and similar alternatives (Charles, Burp), but:

1\. when running it on the Mac you need to run a VM

2\. Fiddler shows you ALL the requests made by you're machine.

3\. Moving between Fiddler, Chrome and Sublime is just annoying.

Since it's running a proxy server (it's actually based on
[http://www.mitmproxy.org](http://www.mitmproxy.org)) on your machine, it's
also very useful when you want to test things on mobile devices.

